
Facebook launches CatchUp audio-only calling app that shows who can chat now - aspenmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/26/facebook-launches-catchup-an-audio-only-group-calling-app-that-shows-whos-ready-to-chat-now/
======
aspenmayer
Play Store
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.n...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.npe.vibe)

App Store [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/catchup-effortless-
calling/id1...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/catchup-effortless-
calling/id1480482152)

Was able to download and install app with US Apple ID and iPhone SE (2020) on
iOS 13.5. After install, it asks for age confirmation on get started flow. If
I try to sign-in, it asks for a phone number for verification. As far as I got
so far. Splash screen shows 'Developed by NPE, a team at Facebook'.

The terms indicated Facebook T&C, data policy apply, as does 'NPE:
Supplemental Terms':

[https://npe.facebook.com/supplement](https://npe.facebook.com/supplement)
[https://archive.is/YGIiM](https://archive.is/YGIiM)

Screenshots I made of the iOS version:
[https://imgur.com/a/X6ExOyJ](https://imgur.com/a/X6ExOyJ)

'Facebook’s internal R&D group, NPE Team, has today launched a new app called
CatchUp that makes it easier for friends and family in the U.S. to coordinate
phone calls or set up group calls with up to 8 people. While there are a
number of group chat apps available to users today, what makes CatchUp unique
is that the calls it enables are audio-only, not video, and it flags when
users are available. In addition, CatchUp won’t need a Facebook account to use
the service — the app works with your phone’s contacts list.

'CatchUp does seem to take some inspiration from Houseparty, in that users in
CatchUp can designate when they’re available to talk by setting their status
in the app. This is similar to how Houseparty’s video chat app also lets you
see who’s live, by sending out notifications when friends open the app and
flagging them as “here” in the app’s interface.'

Original title was too long. It was:

Facebook launches CatchUp, an audio-only calling app that shows who’s ready to
chat now

